# Cherry Wood



## Dutch (Aug 15, 2006)

Folks, I'm having to cut down a Cherry tree this weekend and acting on a suggestion from cajunsmoker (since he is sending me some Pecan wood); I'm willing to ship via UPS some cherry wood to a lucky someone that doesn't have normal access to Cherry. Keep in mind that this wood will be green and will need to aged a bit before using.

Maybe we can start a Mutual Wood Co-op! :D

Let me know via this thread.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 15, 2006)

This thread is about to roll off the recent posts topic and I would really like someone who wants to try some Cherry wood and doesn't normally have access to it to get this wood.

I shipped some Pecan to Dutch, but I just bought some Cherry and don't need any more.  Surely someone would like to try out some new wood for free. :D


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll try the cherry.  Dutch, just let me know what you need me to do.  Thanks,


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2006)

Noah, PM me your home address. I'll send you the same amount of wood in Cherry that Rodger is sending me in Pecan (heck, I'll even use the same box). The only catch here is if you have something in you neck of the woods (pun intended) that is not available to a member elsewhere, you got to them on your dime. Maybe we'll average the shipping cost of what Rodger sends me and what I send to you and set that as a limit-anything above the limit and the recieving party would have to anty up the rest of the shipping costs so has not to break the bank on shipping.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea Dutch.

As you know, you don't know what it cost to ship your wood.  

It cost $21.95. 9(actual shipping was 20.95 but they put on a $1.00 fuel surcharge :evil: )

That was for as close to 25# as I could get.  24.90.

I hope Noah will find some of that good Georgia wood that someone might want and ship it on to them.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2006)

Package passed thru Salinas, Kansas this afternoon. Delvery is projected as "On time" for Friday's delivery. Picking up my Packer Brisket tomorrow!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 17, 2006)

The longest split of wood is right on top and it is 1 year seasoned.  Ought to make a brisket of magnificent persuasion 8) .

The rest is split and cut into half and still needs about 4 - 6 months seasoning.  

Hope you enjoy. :D


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 18, 2006)

No problem.  Just let me know what you need and I'm in!  Maybe we could try this with booze...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 18, 2006)

Are they making a new booze in Utah?  If so i'll take that shipment myself :evil: .


----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2008)

i just found this thread,,,are you guys still trading timber.....this isnt too fair because theres no trees here in new york city,,,i can always take an axe into central park...lol


----------



## richtee (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmm I wouldn't think that would be too suspicious there tho, eh?  ;{)


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 7, 2008)

Besure and let us know how that ax thing works out for you in central park would ya!  Well, after they let you out anyway!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2008)

heck just another guy in central park with a ax-nothing suspicious there-mesquite all over my place & iron wood-3 min. walk and I have plenty for a cozy fire-these trees reproduce-dead needs picked new grows-ongoing fuel source.


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

actually,,i am in a nice quiet {by nyc standards} neighbor hood in brooklyn...i have some access to trees but i would love to have the freedom to go get my own wood from local trees....my area is a small ocean.beachside area with a large fishing fleet...only 15 minutes from manhatten


----------



## neens (Mar 8, 2008)

I will be taking down 2 crabbapple trees soon wouldnt mind sending some out to someone whos got some woods I cant get in the northeast.


----------



## coyote (Mar 8, 2008)

I was trying to find posts / threads about wood..I have mucho pecan and flush with mesquite and little bit of cherry.. how do you use it??do you mix it.or stick to just one kind when smokin meat ect??


----------



## allen (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought a bag of cherry 180 cu.in. from Walmart for $2.17 don't know if it was cheap or expensive but is hard to come by


----------



## neens (Mar 8, 2008)

You can mix each type or smoke with all one kind wood its just how you like it. this post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?t=1034&page=5 will give you a good idea on how each wood will affect your meat.


----------



## morgy1 (Mar 8, 2008)

go on the woods link on the left side of the site. it helped me find which wood was better for which type of grub.


----------



## coyote (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks folks, I will test the wife and kids with the 1st batch..I they like it, I know I have done something wrong..and will need more wood..


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have cherry if any body might be interested in trading , or if you don't have any to trade . I will sell approx. 9 to 10 pounds  for $5.00  plus $9.00 for shipping in a flat rate priority box. I can only do chunks , I have no way to chip it. If any body has any pecan , apple , mesquite. Let me know thanks.

Jason


----------



## coyote (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I just read the thread by crewcab..he said he had no way to chip it??? I thought you used chunks are small log pieces. guess there must be several ways..so much to read and learn..
guess when I get my smoker back from the welder I am just going to have to fire her up and learn by doing.
when I bought the landmann, I thought it was good to go, but after getting home and looking at her, I noticed very thing was just tac welded. so I took it to the welder and had him run a bead around every thing, then I saw a plasma cutter and had him cut out two coyotes and an elk had the yotes welded on the cooker top and the elk welded on the foire box top, then I took the landmann sighn off and the cut out the word kyote and welded it on in the landmann place. so I got her home and started the season process. and decided i needed drip and ash pans and I found a great piece of flat SS with little holes in it and going to have them cut it to fit the fire grill below the cooking grates to  smoke jalepenos and let the juices from the meats fall on them might be good.
should pick her up in the a.m. hope she is ready.you wimin folk and men folk on this forum make me drool..
My son and I went out yesterday to a place where they ran some underground cable.used a grater to knock down a bunch of mesquite.. we filled the bed of the truck and my trailer to over the cab..we are ready smoke..I have already bought a larger belt and some new pants a couple sizes larger..


----------



## mossymo (Mar 11, 2008)

coyote
Posting pictures of this smoking rig you have is a must !!!


----------

